# Bianchi frame ident......



## brakebuster (Jan 25, 2009)

its an Alu TT frame from the late 90's , early 00's ?

its has H2T2 stamped on the BB , and the decals say , Mega pro lite alloy and ,Bianchi Reparto Corse along with Hand made Italy and Professional cycling team

its in Celeste with Bianchi racing decals with the ' yellow ' top quadrant round the top seat post painted , and the lower section of the forks also in yellow 


pics will come later when it arrives in the post.......anyone help ?

will than see how much of a bargain this was ( in the UK )

thanx

BB


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Like this?


----------



## brakebuster (Jan 25, 2009)

yes, just like that , but a much larger frame ,

the top tube doesn't meet the main tube on the headset , other than that , its identical



thanx for the pic

BB:thumbsup:

btw , long live the pirate...........


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Good. Based on the paint job I'm guessing '99 unless it's a team bike from '98. By 2000 there were dark blue stripes separating the yellow and Celeste (if memory serves me correctly).


----------



## brakebuster (Jan 25, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Good. Based on the paint job I'm guessing '99 unless it's a team bike from '98. By 2000 there were dark blue stripes separating the yellow and Celeste (if memory serves me correctly).


cool.

I'm having real trouble identifying this frame , but am keen to do so , it was a ' loft find ' by a new home owner in the UK , and he didn't know what he had , 

ebay item 150762460292 if you want to see it.... let me know what you think

what sort of equipment was hanging on it from new , as i would like to restore it if possible

BB


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Hmm... I't's not the same. Tubing is different.
If you want to make it Pantaniesque it should have Campagnolo 9 speed on it, but it should be possible to do a modern 11 speed Athena (you need silver cranks and derailleurs). The tricky bit is to find TT wheels that look right. Pantani's bike has a Shamal in the front and a Ghibli in the back.


----------



## brakebuster (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for the pointers, 

after a little ( ha ) more looking around i have found what i think to be my frame

its seems to be a 2005 model Bianchi D2 Crono TT

i have found a thread about a similar but smaller frame build , and have also seen it in the 2005 catalog ( in greek - dont ask )

the seat post seems to be the same angled contour , with the two seat post fixings at the top
but as you have seen , my frame is in team racing colours , 










( thanks to the original poster for this great image.......)

your thoughts

BB:thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That's the same main triangle, that's for sure. Rear is probably the same too.


----------



## brakebuster (Jan 25, 2009)

cool

i have decided to 'Bianchi ' it up with as many logo'd home brand Bianchi items as possible, just picked up a 2005 ( FSA ) Componenti carbon crank , thing is its an ISIS drive, and i'm a Campy man , lol

just wheels and other Bianchi branded items now like saddle etc ,

BB


----------



## brakebuster (Jan 25, 2009)

turns out to be a 2004 model as well, still searching for more clues , lol


BB


----------



## danharp (Mar 4, 2012)

Similarly I picked up a Reparto Corse cross frame in celeste and am in the process of fixing it up before I move. Any ideas about year or anything else at all about it? Pretty sure it was sold just as a frameset, but I'm clueless beyond that.


----------

